# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Foleja e të gjithëve - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Foleja e të gjithëve*


Në Prishtinë, në zemër të kryeqytetit

pak metra nga ndërtesa e parlamentit

ndodhet një shtëpi që shërben 

për të rritur dhe fëmijë.

Të gjithë e dine të gjithë e donë, 

biblioteka ndërkomunale Hivzi Sulejmani  

emrin ja thonë.

Revista e saj çdo herë sjelle risi, 

Revista OAZA është bërë krenari

Talentet e rinj po gjejnë guxim të sjellin

shkrimet e tyre për botim.

Dritarja e re, dritarja e diturisë

është biblioteka që i mbijetoi edhe tragjedisë!

Si asnjë herë më parë e lumtur më të rinj

biblioteka po ecën si nëna më shumë fëmijë.

----------


## bili99

Perkushtim   fisnik  per  nje  cerdhe   me  buzeqeshje,  per  nje  cerdhe  ardhmerie.......

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Ra_ORA

qellimi i mire do dhe mjete te mira... edukative si pjese, por nuk eshte poezi. me falni per sinqeritetin

----------


## Rebele

Me pelqen paraqitja hapesirore (bashkerendimi) ne vargjet e para. Edhe vargu permbylles servir nje krahasim. Por rima kaq e thjeshte perkon me bejtjet dhe eshte ne shperpjesetim me krenarine e shprehur ketu.

----------

